# A lighting wench from Minnesota



## lightwench (Mar 2, 2005)

Hello.

Found the community through a google search. I'm a lighting technician/designer who is also a wench at renaissance festivals/faires. Glad to find another place to hook-up/exchange ideas with other theatre people.

Jessica


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 3, 2005)

Welcome to the booth! Sounds like you will have lots to share. Have to love Google - it is the reason that I am here!

avkid, Peter - what is happening guys? I am half way around the world and I still get here before you??


----------



## lightwench (Mar 3, 2005)

If having moved roughly 20 times in the last 5 years (mainly between school and summer jobs) means I have a lot to share, then I have a lot of stories. Of course, being a little obsessive about lighting probably also helps.

Thanks for the welcome. Finding this board has been the up for my week (don't you hate when a job doing what you love starts to suck because of the other people)


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 3, 2005)

Yes - but then again I try to put that down to "character building" as much as I can.

Sounds like you have been busy. Whilst this site has a very nice function, by which you can see the posts that have been written since your previous loging, also use the forums menu (see the link to the left) that will enable you to stroll through the archives (so to speak). There is also a search function and a link to posts to which noone has answered (it does happen). Who knows - you may be able to answer one of these and light up someones day!

Enjoy


----------



## Peter (Mar 3, 2005)

I'M HERE!!!!! ah we need a timer for these things.... Or i need to rig something up that will vibrate my cell phone when there is a new post in the new member forum. maybe part of my problem is a write such long welcomes that it takes me a few minutes to type it too..... 

Anyway, Welcome! Google is a very trusty way to get around the internet, and I dont know what the internet would be without it! 

So Jessica, what was the lighting back during the Rennaisance? hehe mostly sunny right? But seriously, what kinda shows are you doing? do you have to camoflauge your lights? are they outside ones? if so, what do you to keep your lights from frying or are these just short term shows? However it works, I'd be interested in hearing about it! I hope you will also be able to learn alot from us as we talk about different things arround the fourm.

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!
--the Official welcome wagon (part 2)


----------



## Peter (Mar 3, 2005)

see what I mean, you guys have made 2 posts while I was typing that post.....  

Ya, I would HIGHLY reccamend the "posts since last visit" feature as that is the way I find it easyest to keep track of all the current discussions (and be sure not to miss anything... even if i am a few minutes late to posting here, I do read every post on these forums)


----------



## lightwench (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm working for a casino (it's better than my last job but only barely at this point). They're building us a new space. Until then, we share the theatre with Bingo (which generally seems to amuse the road crews). Right now it's a head ache, so I won't go into too much as I do really love what I'm doing it's just the place is getting to me. I've done the outside thing before (gotta love the midwest weather) and think that stuff should be done inside. I'm theatrically trained but am doing concert lighting and work with a bunch of noodle brains (I'm bitter right now) who don't understand how concert and theatre lighting can be exchanged back and forth to create something different.

Should I be expecting more parts of the welcome wagon to be rolling in?


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 3, 2005)

Peter said:


> see what I mean, you guys have made 2 posts while I was typing that post.....



Well you got me the other day - you posted whilst I was writing my post and then it looked like I copied everything that you said - one could argue that great minds think alike!!


lightwench said:


> Should I be expecting more parts of the welcome wagon to be rolling in?



Yes - when he wakes up (or when the NY state educational system lets him (his excuse!))


----------



## lightwench (Mar 3, 2005)

_Yes - when he wakes up (or when the NY state educational system lets him (his excuse!))_

What sort of tech is asleep right now? It's only midnight thirty in NY....


----------



## Peter (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes, I am just (well, ok, an hour or so ago) getting home from pulling a 14 or so hour day in the MA educational system. The last few hours were lots of fun though b/c I did tech and recorded a Battle of the Bands that went very well. We came very close to frying a few amps but we kept everything JUST on the edge of it's effective range and it worked well. I have no idea where the other 1/2 of the welcome wagon is, but he will probaly be arround soon. Maybe I should bug him about him being part 1 being beat by part 2 AND other members... ;-) 

Anyways, working in a bingo hall... sounds like lots o fun. Until we got our new school, we had to share our space with the Middle School and Highschool cafe'. That wasnt much fun. You REALLY hoped you didnt leave anything setup on the day of the yearly food fight. (like clockwork there was one everyyear, no more, no less, and with no predicitable schedule of when it would happen). 

About the concert-theator lighting, The battle of the bands we did today used the same lighting setup as our one act play that ran a few weeks ago, I just turned two lights down to proved more central light. The colors worked out really neat on the cyc and everything went well. (except for the two times that a freshman tech pulled down the master fader instead of whatever submaster he was supposto pull down..... twice in one show was the part that got me!)

Anyways, I am tired and rambleing, and might as well close by saying welcome! once again


----------



## nygaff (Apr 7, 2005)

lightwench said:


> Hello.
> 
> Found the community through a google search. I'm a lighting technician/designer who is also a wench at renaissance festivals/faires. Glad to find another place to hook-up/exchange ideas with other theatre people.
> 
> Jessica



Hello!

Welcome to the board. I have a question for you. Are there many oppertunites for people to do tech work (carp, electrics, deck etc.) with the different rennisance faires out there? I havent seen many conventional theatrics at the one near me (in tuxedo NY). They are mostly open, outdoor theaters that are lit by the sun and that have no deck hands...


Thanks alot

Josh


----------



## avkid (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to Controlbooth. Sorry I wasn't quicker in response, Grease has been keeping me busy lately. Have fun and post frequently!!

-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon(part 1 of 2)


----------

